# Using TiVo Stream 4K remote with chromecast with google tv



## leechakov (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello,

Im trying to pair the remote from my TiVo Stream 4K with a Chromecast with Google TV. I’m able to get the chromecast to recognize the remote, but I’m noticing a significant lag when using the d pad to scroll up or down. Im wondering if there’s a driver that’s needed to get the remote to operate properly? 

thanks,

Lee


----------



## El Gordito (Jul 31, 2021)

I am very interested in this as well. Let us know if you discover anything.


----------



## alexzogh (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm interested as well! Best thing about the TS4k is the remote. Everything else needs to be chucked out a window.


----------

